# In line fuse holder



## mia (Sep 14, 2012)

Does do in line fuse holders provide suitable means for energy isolation during ballast replacements in light fixtures under nfpa 70e and lockout-tagout?

Thanks, Mia


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 14, 2012)

2011 NEC 410.130(G) Disconnecting Means.

The sole purpose to adding the in line fuses to fluorescent luminaries utilizing double ended lamps and ballasts  is to protect the individual while replacing the ballast.

(G) Disconnecting Means.

(1) General. In indoor locations other than dwellings and associated accessory structures, fluorescent luminaires that utilize double-ended lamps and contain ballast(s) that can be serviced in place shall have a disconnecting means either internal or external to each luminaire. For existing installed luminaires without disconnecting means, at the time a ballast is replaced, a disconnecting means shall be installed. The line side terminals of the disconnecting means shall be guarded.

Exception No. 1: A disconnecting means shall not he required for luminaires installed in hazardous (classified) location(s).

Exception No. 2: A disconnecting means shall not be required for emergency illumination required in 700.16.

Exception No. 3: For cord-and-plug-connected luminaires, an accessible separable connector or an accessible plug and receptacle shall be permitted to serve as the disconnecting means.

Exception No. 4: A disconnecting means shall not be required in industrial establishments with restricted public access where conditions of maintenance and supervision ensure that only qualified persons service the installation by written procedures.

Exception No. 5: Where more than one luminaire is installed and supplied by other than a multiwire branch circuit, a disconnecting means shall not be required for every luminaire when the design of the installation includes disconnecting means, such that the illuminated space cannot be left in total darkness.


----------



## mia (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Greg,

 "Exception No. 5: Where more than one luminaire is installed and supplied by other than a multiwire branch circuit, a disconnecting means shall not be required for every luminaire when the design of the installation includes disconnecting means, such that the illuminated space cannot be left in total darkness."

Wah? I dont understand what this exception is describing.

Thank you for the great response Greg.

Mia


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 16, 2012)

mia said:
			
		

> Hi Greg, "Exception No. 5: Where more than one luminaire is installed and supplied by other than a multiwire branch circuit, a disconnecting means shall not be required for every luminaire when the design of the installation includes disconnecting means, such that the illuminated space cannot be left in total darkness."
> 
> Wah? I dont understand what this exception is describing.
> 
> ...


If you had an office space with ten luminaries and one switch, you could install two disconnects with 5 on each disconnect allowing half to stay on while replacing ballasts and not be in the dark.


----------



## mia (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Greg,

Thank you for explaining further!

Regards, Mia


----------

